# Tequila Sunrise Guppies



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I want to put some in a recently emptied(as in no fish) established 10 gallon tank, from what I have learned they can eat flakes as a diet and are active breeders their whole life, and that they get up to 2.5 inches if cared for properly, would 5 (3 males and 2 females) be to many for a 10 gallon? Aslo they are livebearers right so I don't have to worry about special substrate for eggs?


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

guppies like to have a bunch of mates lol, 1 male for every 4 females is better, i learned this the hard way, i had 2 males and 4 females, and one male killed the other


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh by the way where can I get Tequila Sunrise Guppies? I have yet to ever see them in person, only online images. I wonder if petsmart or petco will have them, my LFS only ever cairries mixed guppies.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree w/ arctic_wave. They're just like normal guppies, should be at least 3f/1m.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Okay so are 6 females and 2 males too many for a 10 gallon tank? Also they can live on a diet of flakes right? Lastly they are live-bearers right?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes they are live-bearers and yes you could keep 8 guppies in the 10 gallon as long as you can find room for oodles of fry


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you fish first, the fry wont be a problem, once they grow up to about an inch or so, my friend needs fish for feeding his snowflake moray eels(I dont think its inhumane because most people with livebearers just let the fish in the same tank eat them), and since they would be coming from my disease free tank, he could skip the whole quarentining process and not waste money on feeders anymore. Also I found some special guppy flakes online that specialize in briging out their color.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aquabid.com usually has some Tequilas available at any given time. One guy named BHodgkiss pretty much always has them, but he never posts pics of his fish. His feedback is good, though. You're not yet 18 so you'd have to pay by Money Order, so make sure any sellers accept Money Orders.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Out of curiosity, why does one's age have anything to do with paying by money order only?

Also, the Tequila Sunrise variety is frequently available at one of the national chains. I can't remember which one I have seen it at, but it would probably be worth the time to make a few phone calls.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, just because im not eighteen doesn't mean I can't get someone who is to order them for me, but thanks for the info com and theoldsalt. I love breeding fish and guppies are simple enough to breed. ^_^


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

COM- It's kinda hard to get a credit card & paypal account when you're not 18. I suppose it's probably doable, but many aquabidders don't even like to take paypal from adults, so from minors? fuggedaboudit.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

COM said:


> Out of curiosity, why does one's age have anything to do with paying by money order only?
> 
> Also, the Tequila Sunrise variety is frequently available at one of the national chains. I can't remember which one I have seen it at, but it would probably be worth the time to make a few phone calls.


Petsmart often carries them, but they cost about $1 more than the other varities of guppies. I would imagine they do this because of their multi-color quality.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow I have a petsmart right where I live! Thanks for the goldmine of info Ghost Knife, and 1 dollar more isn't much for me anyway.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Today at petsmart I picked up a pair of male sunrise guppies, they said they never get female ones, the only female guppies that they get are the fancy ones. So lately I have been looking online for female tequila sunrise guppies.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

we sell them at the LFS I work at. 5.98/pair. males and females, although im not sure on the validity of the females.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Or what kinds of males may have been with them...
If you order them from a breeder, though, you'll almost certainly get pure tequila females.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, if I end up on not getting females then I will just get some more males, I heard males won't fight if they have plenty of space and no females.


----------

